#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-06
<socom> exit
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-07
<beshtowalla_> je veux etre un membre du team ubuntu-tn
<hela> salut @tous
<elacheche_anis> salam hela, machour, mahdi, nizarus & zied
<hela> salem
<Anis> ça va !
<Anis> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> bsr
<Anis> bonsoir Fanen
<Fanen> salem Anis
<nizarus> re
<Anis> salam nizarus :)
<Anis> nizarus: https://picasaweb.google.com/elachecheanis/TUNANDROID1stBirthdaySOVIVAKANTAWI#
<Anis> salut SalahGo :)
<nizarus> thx Anis
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm
<SalahGo> Bsr Anis
<Anis> your welcome :) nizarus.. juste je m'excuse pour l'effet de flou autour des images, j'aime pas diffuser les photos des filles qui sont en arrière plan.. si tu veux les photos originaux j'ai une copie..
<Anis> ça va SalahGo?
<SalahGo> Anis, ça va et toi? :)
<Anis> hmd :)
<nizarus> Anis, je me suis demandé aussi comment se fait t'il que tous le monde est flou :p
<Anis> looooool..
<hela> j'ai une question
<Anis> go ahead hela
<hela> je voulais écrire des formules
<hela> j'ai trouver que Formules Ooo est installé
<hela> mais il n'est pas sous application bureatique
<hela> quoi il n'est pas du tout sous application
<hela> je l'ai désinstallé et re-installé mais cela n'a rien changé
<hela> j'ai cherché sur des forum est tout mes j'ai pas trouvé  vraiment de bonne solution
<hela> je sais pas comment je pourrai lancer l'application
<hela> j'ai fait une recherche sur les fichier existan
<hela> en fait c'est OpenOffice.org math
<nizarus> hela, menu insertion -> objet -> formule
<hela> j'ai pas menu
<Fanen> hela je pense que c'est  un module dans writer que tu l'active pour écrire les caractère spéciaux des formule
<nizarus> c'est dans openoffice writer
<hela> ah ok!! j'ai pas pensé à ça! :/
<Fanen> insertion-> objet ->formule
<Fanen> ^^
<hela> je l'essaye tout de suite
<hela> logique!
<hela> oui merci @tous :)
<megabraker> Unity : Présent & Future
<megabraker> chbini 7ess ro7i jit ma5ar ?
<megabraker> xd
<Anis> lol megabraker
<Anis> non jéy bikri akthar millézim
<megabraker> ah
<megabraker> :p
<Anis> ça sera pour mardi 14 juin, 20:00
<Anis> loooooooooool
<megabraker> 14
<megabraker> loool
<Anis> loooooooool
<megabraker> s5ena ta3mil XD
<Anis> msad9ik  :p
<Anis> hhhhhhhhh
<Fanen> ^^
<Winko> Bonsoir
<Fanen> bsr
<Winko> sava ?
<Anis> bonsoir Winko
<Winko> J'ai une question qui tourne dans ma tête depuis pas mal de temps
<Winko> Que puis-je faire pour Ubuntu ?
<megabraker> ubot2 .
<megabraker> ubot2 !ubuntu
<Anis> Tu peux faire pas mal de choses, tu peux aider dans la traduction, la detectation des bug, etc...
<megabraker> Winko http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<Winko> D'accord :)
<Winko> Mais je veux apprendre à y créer des programme x)
<Winko> programmes*
<Fanen> skype  , n'est  pas stable , est ce c'est l'effet microzift ??
<SalahGo> Re tlm
<SalahGo> Slt Goldenscorp
<SalahGo> Dites, vous connaissez une ligne de commande capable d'ajouter un programme au startup?
<SalahGo> ou bien je dois passer par un script?
<nizarus> le GUI ne fonctionne pas ?
<SalahGo> pas sur le serveur
<SalahGo> trop de ressources gaspillées...
<nizarus> démarrage du système ou de la session user ?
<SalahGo> systeme
<SalahGo> toutes les app au démarrage sont au init.d avec un fichier qui gere tout ça
<nizarus> yep
<SalahGo> y a t'il un moyen de bidouiller tout ça?
<nizarus> il faut ajouter le tien
<SalahGo> mieux, ya t'il un script qui démarre un programme?
<SalahGo> supposons que mon programme est au /opt/test/bin
<SalahGo> et je le demarre en tant que ./xyz
<SalahGo> comment faire ajouter xyz au startup :/
<SalahGo> au fait, on édite le rc ou le rc.local?
<nizarus> j'ai pas les détails SalahGo :/
<nizarus> je re
<SalahGo> pas grave ^^
<SalahGo> ok
<Goldenscorp> bsr Anis Fanen hela machour madmed mahdi nizarus SalahGo zied
<SalahGo> Bsr Goldenscorp !
<SalahGo> Hmm, il y avait un programme qui faisait la gestion de la startup list :v
<Fanen> hi
<SalahGo> Hi Fanen
<Fanen> SalahGo,  startup list you mean ??
<SalahGo> yep
<SalahGo> nizarus ?
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> oui SalahGo ?
<mmoomm> c quoi ça??
<mmoomm> is any body here??
<nizarus> mmoomm, no body here
<nizarus> only you :)
<mmoomm> :)
<mmoomm> c quoi ce truc chat room?
<nizarus> le salon de chat
<mmoomm> yothra salon mta3 noum , :) *
<mmoomm> yothr salon mta3 noum , :) *
<nizarus> à cet heure ci peut être :)
<mmoomm> waktash ya7fel ijjaw ?
<mmoomm> :)
<nizarus> dima 7afel
<mmoomm> boite walla gzaz ?
<mmoomm> thx for this fun; G.N
<SalahGo> re
<Fanen> waaaw  skype bouffe 100% de mon proc Oo
<SalahGo> au fait nizarus
<SalahGo> j'ai pu ajouter le programme à la startup
<SalahGo> mais il démarre en 1er... avant mysql et tout ce dont il a besoin
<SalahGo> et il plante, plantant le boot du serveur
<nizarus> il faut lui donner un grand numéro pour qu'il démarre en fin
<nizarus> le numéro avec le quel commence le nom du fichier
<nizarus> exp 99-ton-script
<SalahGo> hmm
<SalahGo> donc je mets quoi par exple?
<SalahGo> sachant que normalement c'est
<SalahGo> update-rc.d -f <nom_du_script> default
<SalahGo> je mets 6 par exple?
<nizarus> apparemment cette norme avec les numéro a changée
<SalahGo> j'ai mis
<SalahGo> update -rc.d -f <scriptname> defaults 99
<nizarus> avec 99 ça va démarrer en dernier lieu
<SalahGo> c'est ce que je veux
<SalahGo> http://g33ktn.dyndns-server.com/
<SalahGo> mon nouveau site marche pour toi? :p
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> serveur wow
<nizarus> :)
<SalahGo> oui
<SalahGo> sur ubuntu
<SalahGo> entierement! ^^
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> bn @ tous
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-08
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<BlackBox-01> hey all
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-09
<MBuBuntu> hello
<Fanen> bjr
<Fanen> une  8.10 à t'elle une chance d'être mise à jour
<Fanen> ?
<sarhan> mise à jour ou un dist-upgrade?
<sarhan> ping Fanen
<Gass> salut
<Gass> j'ai un problem : le flash orange ne marche pas sur ubuntu, comment le fonctionner ???
<Fanen> oupss gass mcha , sinon la solution existe
<zied> bonsoir tout le monde
<Anis> bonsoir zied
<zied> voila une autre petite chose pour la communauté tunisienne :
<zied> un pastebin propre à nous
<Anis> donne le
<zied> paste.cullt.org (en attendant 24h, il est  visible pour l'instant sur www.cullt.org/paste )
<Anis> good work zied
<zied> allez une autre petite chose :
<zied> talk.cullt.org
<zied> un forum 2.0 avec vote pour les questions et les réponses à la stackoverflow
<Goldenscorp> bsr Anis bemawi crack3r Fanen machour wissem zied
<Anis> bonsoir Goldenscorp...
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-11
<zaafouri> salem
<Anis> salam zaafouri :)
<zaafouri> ça va?
<zaafouri> =)
<Anis> hmd :)
<Anis> toi?
<zaafouri> hamdoullah de mieux en mieux
<Anis> Fil event Tunandroid mé 5lattich 9otlik enchanté :p :D
<Anis> fi béli bik mich tji amma mé na3irfikch :)
<Anis> ba3d mé rawa7t neo 9alli rahou illi inti zaafouri :) :D
<zaafouri>  =)
<patinux_laptop> bonjour a tous
<patinux_laptop> salut bemawi
<patinux_laptop> je te lance un pv
<anis> ping @ *
<anis> ping crack3r
<anis> ping zaafouri
<anis> ping zied
<crack3r> pong anis
<crack3r> anis mte3na?
<crack3r> :p
<anis> crack3r: t'as jamais installé v4l2??
<anis> uoi anis mté"kom 3la pc d'un ami illi dkhal fi 7it :/
<anis> ni cam fonctionnel ni microophone :/
<crack3r>  anis, nope
<anis> :/
<crack3r> anis, gstreamer-properties
<crack3r> t'as teste'?
<anis> il parait cam et micro 3idmou w houwa y3adi béhom pfe :/
<anis> a333333
<anis> oui crack3r il y a un msg d'erreur lors du test.. et j'ai rien trouvé d'utile sur google :/
<anis> en faite je suis su une version live d'ubuntu
<anis> crack3r: Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'.
<crack3r> c'un probleme materiel je crois
<anis> a33333333
<crack3r> anis, lsusb/lspci
<crack3r> il reconnait le materiel ou pas?
<anis> nope
<crack3r> anis, lazmek tournevis alors :)
<anis> :/ hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :/
<anis> thanks any way crack3r  :*
<crack3r> XD
<anis> Tshuss :* crack3r
<Shichemt> exit
<Anis> salam bemawi, machour, Neo31 & zied
<Anis> :)
<Anis> :)
<Neo31> (:
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-12
<Goldenscorp> ping Anis
<Anis> pong Goldenscorp
<Anis> :)
<bemawi> 0-1
<Goldenscorp> ,)
<Anis> Goldenscorp: 9a marche :D :D
<Anis> ça*
<Goldenscorp> bien anis
<Anis> mizyéne :D
<Goldenscorp> kifach i3malit ?
<Anis> j'ai eu des crash au début.. mais il fonctionne maintenant.. je doit le tester encore..
<Anis> installation via ppa
<Goldenscorp> line ..???
<Goldenscorp> Anis,
<Anis> Goldenscorp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<Goldenscorp> merci
<Anis> Goldenscorp: je teste sur VM.. je suis pas sûr qu'il est stable :/
<Goldenscorp> et moi aussi bich injarbou sur VM
<Goldenscorp> merci Anis
<Anis> n'oublie pas d'activer le 3D :p hhhhhh
<Goldenscorp> fi bali
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Anis> oups il bug
<Goldenscorp> fach ?
<Anis> juste j'ai cliquer sur un programme pour l'ouvrir et tout viendra blanc => reboot
<Goldenscorp> :(
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<patinux> bonjour alll
<patinux> plop bemawi  :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-04
<AminosAmigos> Ping all
<AminosAmigos> I need some help the launcher no longer auto-hides :/
<AminosAmigos> any one knows why ?
<ounis> pong AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> Hey how are you ?
<ounis> fine
<ounis> AminosAmigos you need to give some context, don't expect people to know already your configuration, applications and versions you use
<AminosAmigos> Well it happened after installing skype
<AminosAmigos> i ll reboot and we'll see if it goes away :)
<AminosAmigos> rebooting
<qwebirc37053> salam a tous ..............salut a tous....je cherche un bon logiciel pour modifier des fichiers son ...merci
<Tux-Tn> qwebirc37053, audacity ?
<qwebirc37053> merci ...autre question je peux
<qwebirc37053> le son et le video ne marche pas sur pidgin
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu utilises quel protocole de communication sur Pidgin qwebirc37053 ? MSN, XMPP ... ?
<qwebirc37053> msn surtt google un peu
<ButterflyOfFire> As-tu testé aMSN ?
<qwebirc37053> tu vois que c 'est mieux que pidgin
<ButterflyOfFire> Je ne dis pas que aMSN est mieux ou pas. Je voulais juste savoir si tu as testé une autre alternative à Pidgin afin de savoir si le son et la vidéo fonctionne sur celle ci :)
<qwebirc37053> oui j'ai fait avec skype ca a marche tres bien coome son et video ..mais ca ralentit le debit de navigation
<Tux-Tn> qwebirc37053, c'est normal :)
<qwebirc37053> oui je trouve pidgin plus leger
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-05
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<zeitouna> salam a tous ....ya til une solution pour mon pc qui se chauffe tres vite je suis sur 11.10
<zeitouna> merci
<ounis> wa alaikom assalam zeitouna
<zeitouna> tuvas bien
<ounis> try to replace the thermic paste in the radiator
<Tux-Tn> essaye de nettoyer ton pc aussi
<ounis> yep i'm ok hamdoullah
<Tux-Tn> la poussière peut faire chauffer l'ordinateur si elle s'accumule
<ounis> you can also speed up the fans from the bios
<Tux-Tn> ounis, y u no speak french ? :D
<zeitouna> comment ca
<ounis> for a funky solution you can try this www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eub39NaC4rc
<zeitouna> je trouve 11.10 tres agassant
<ounis> Tux-Tn y u no english?
<Tux-Tn> because he asked in french ><
<ounis> I d u no care
<Tux-Tn> zeitouna, change ! ya pleins de distros à par ubuntu
<ounis> +1
<ounis> ubuntu is a piece of shit
<zeitouna> oui je vais essayer avec gnactrack je trouve tres bien
<Tux-Tn> ounis, c'est loggé ici
<ounis> I know
<ounis> I do it in purpose
<Tux-Tn> ah je suis encore op
<Tux-Tn> nice :D
<ounis> :D
<ounis> Ubuntu became so crappy since it became dumbshit friendly
<zeitouna> alors je m'excuse de vous avoir deranger
<Tux-Tn> zeitouna, non tu déranges personne !
<Tux-Tn> on est juste entrain de discuter :D
<Tux-Tn> ce que dit ounis est son avis personnel et ne concerne que lui
<ounis> yep :D
<ounis> and I mean it
<zeitouna> une chose qui se repete quand je viens ici ou il ya le silence ou la hougra...pourquoi je sais pas
<Tux-Tn> zeitouna, le silence c'est parce que ce canal est plus au moins délaissé
<Tux-Tn> la hogra n'a aucune raison d'être ici
<ounis> hougra?
<ounis> who felt that way?
<Tux-Tn> zeitouna, warini el 7agre9 taw nbannih :D
<ounis> :D
<Tux-Tn> tghachech ?
<ounis> belek fibelou no9sdou howa b dumbshit!
<Tux-Tn> to9sed moch no9sdou
<Tux-Tn> et bonjour ButterflyOfFire
<ounis> pfff
<ounis> ena norsdou
<ounis> no9sdou*
<Tux-Tn> rabi yehdik
<ounis> amin
<ounis> ama ena ma no9sod 7add
<Tux-Tn> fi beli
<Tux-Tn> juste netrolli fik
<ounis> no9sod Ubuntu walla ll bheyem mouch ll users
<ounis> 7acha el bheyem
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hey ounis  :) how are you ?
<ounis> fine
<ounis> y?
<AminosAmigos> Not bad :)
<AminosAmigos> just wanted to ask if anyone knows a good tutos about gimp :)
<ounis> You may find something here http://showmedo.com
<Tux-Tn> ddg is a good friend for tutos
<AminosAmigos> ok thnx guys :)
<ounis> don't mention it :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-06
<Fanen> Bonjour
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-07
<AminosAmigos> bjr :)
<ounis> ahla AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> ahla ounis
<elacheche_anis> ounis, AminosAmigos Good morning guys :)
<AminosAmigos> Good morning elacheche_anis  :)
<AminosAmigos> No Events soon ?
<elacheche_anis> Nope
<ounis> hey elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<AminosAmigos> ubuntu 12.10 will have unity ?
<elacheche_anis> sure X)
<elacheche_anis> yeah*
<fak_her> ping anyone
<AminosAmigos> when you use wget where does the file go ? tmp ?
<AminosAmigos> found it never mind X)
<fak_her> ~
<AminosAmigos> thnx :)
<fak_her> ;)
<DelphiWorld> salut
<AminosAmigos> Bsr:)
<Tux-Tn> o/ AminosAmigos
<Tux-Tn> comment ça va ?
<AminosAmigos> Hey Tux-Tn  hamdulh :)
<AminosAmigos> winti cv ?
<Tux-Tn> hamdoulah
<AminosAmigos> chnowa 3andek Os taw Tux-Tn  ?
<Tux-Tn> Archlinux comme d'habitude
<AminosAmigos> kde ?
<Tux-Tn> xfce
<AminosAmigos> fil arch inti ta5ter kolchy nn ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> ya déjà le minimum
<AminosAmigos> najim njareb KDE min ghir manfesed il ubuntu ?
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  & Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> tu aura le choix
<Tux-Tn> dans ton login screen
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, t'as gnome?
<AminosAmigos> unity
<Tux-Tn> ah oui 12.04
<AminosAmigos> yep
<Tux-Tn> donc ton login manager c'est lightdm
<AminosAmigos> yes
<Tux-Tn> si tu installe kde tu pourras choisir unity ou kde quand tu dois mettre ton mot de passe utilisateur
<AminosAmigos> oK
<Tux-Tn> normalement pour l'installer tu fais sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tux-Tn> mais faut vérifier
<Tux-Tn> je peux me tromper
<AminosAmigos> normlmnt s7i7 l9it tuto
<Tux-Tn> ok
<Tux-Tn> ou ken tbalbzet sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop :D
<AminosAmigos> baz mech takel b3adhha lazem na7fdhou hetha X)
<AminosAmigos> Trying it now :)
<AminosAmigos> Tux-Tn,  looks nice :)
<Tux-Tn> happy for u
<Tux-Tn> but i hate kde
<Tux-Tn> too buggy and it uses too much proc/ram
<AminosAmigos> Next Xcfe :p
<AminosAmigos> maybe tomorrow
<AminosAmigos> Good night :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-08
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-09
<DelphiWorld> hey
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: salut
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<elacheche_anis> Hey DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tien pm
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-10
<mezen> allo
<mezen> je vais vous ramener un bot de motus ici
<mezen> comme ça, vous allez plus vous connecter sous fb et laisser ce canal à coté
<mezen> ubuntulog, tu log quoi toi ? personne ne parle ici
<mezen> tu peux aller chercher un autre salon plus animé
<mezen> franchement je comprends pas le but de ce salon mis à l'abandon
<Tux-Tn> mezen, pourquoi t'es chargé à blanc?
<Tux-Tn> <mezen> comme ça, vous allez plus vous connecter sous fb et laisser ce canal à coté <- c'est le genre de remarques qui me donnent envie de changer de ton
<mezen> ?
<mezen> et qu'est ce que tu vas faire ? lol
<Tux-Tn> et pourquoi je ferais quelque chose ?
<Tux-Tn> à par donner mon avis
<Tux-Tn> et critiquer ce que tu viens de dire
<mezen> c'est le genre de remarques qui me donnent envie de changer de ton
<mezen> bah change le ton
<mezen> c'est mieux de crier que de rester muet, au moins on anime ce salon :)
<Tux-Tn> bon d'abord arrete de suggérer des trucs aux gens sans que rien ne te sois demandé je pense que tout le monde ici est assez grand pour avoir un choix
<Tux-Tn> puis si t'as envie de crier tu te query toi meme et tu défoules
<mezen> désolé de te désobéir
<mezen> je fais ce que je veux
<Tux-Tn> fais ce que tu veux mais en respectant les autres
<Tux-Tn> oui t'es libre on est d'accord
<mezen> je ne t'ai pas respecté ?
<Tux-Tn> mais ne viens pas casser les pieds de X ou Y sous le pretexte que tu t'ennuye
<mezen> pfff
<mezen> dialogue de sourds
<Tux-Tn> ok cool story
<mezen> tu parles pour rien dire Tux-Tn alors, retourne à ton sommeil
<Tux-Tn> tu vois tu me suggère encore des trucs
<mezen> tu me casses les patates toi aussi
<Tux-Tn> non je ne retournerai pas à mon sommeil ça ne regarde que moi
<Tux-Tn> si je te casse les patates tu peux m'ignore ou te casser
<Tux-Tn> mais je m'en fou
<mezen> dis le toi meme
<mezen> pfff
<mezen> merdouille
<Tux-Tn> charmant
<Tux-Tn> sympa ta vision d'animation du canal
<mezen> tu t'es encore pas décidé d'arreter tes conneries ?
<mezen> couches toi
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> sois pas sado arretes de me donner des ordres
<mezen> et toi sois pas trop désagréable
<mezen> :s
<Tux-Tn> je ne suis pas désagréable
<mezen> si
<Tux-Tn> mais j'aime pas les gens qui parlent pour rien dire
<mezen> c'est ce que je venais de le dire
<mezen> te le  dire
<Tux-Tn> venir ici pour dire que le canal sert à rien et chercher les emmerdes ç'est pas du tout sympa
<Tux-Tn> je t'ai vu dans des jours meilleurs
<Tux-Tn> tu tombes bas mezen
<mezen> oh la la
<mezen> je cherche pas à monter dans ton estime ni dans l'estime des autres
<mezen> si je critique, c'est que vous amélioriez
<Tux-Tn> OK.
<mezen> et point
<Tux-Tn> très constructive ta critique
<Tux-Tn> ça améliora pleins de choses
<mezen> c'est à prendre ou à laisser en tout cas
<Tux-Tn> peut etre meme l'économie du pays :D
<Tux-Tn> mezen, t'es en manques de datalove ou quoi?
<mezen> on reste toujours comme ça les tunisiens, j'ai voulu des réponses à mes questions et je n'ai trouvé que des contre-attaques
<mezen> on est tjrs sur la défensive
<mezen> toujours la tete vide
<Tux-Tn> pour avoir des réponses faut poser des questions
<Tux-Tn> ta seule question consiste à demander à un bot loggeur si il logge ou pas ...
<mezen> relis moi plus haut
<Tux-Tn> ba réexplique ta question j'ai beau relire je ne comprends pas encore en quoi ce que t'as écris peut etre constructif
<mezen> hé oui, ce n'est pas surprenant, on prend tjrs les détails et on oublie l'essentiel
<mezen> Tux-Tn, tu as commencé par m'offenser
<Tux-Tn> je t'ai offensé ? :O
<mezen> et tu t'es montré désagréable, je te repose plus de questions
<crack3r_> un bot de motus \o/
<Tux-Tn> tu veux que je te déoffense mezen ?
<mezen> non occupes toi de tes cailloux
<Tux-Tn> crack3r_, en php ça le fait?
<Tux-Tn> mezen, arrete de me suggérer des trucs c'est chiant à la longue ><
<Tux-Tn> fais çi , fais ça
<Tux-Tn> t'es en manques d'authorité ?
<Tux-Tn> manque
<mezen> oui et la ferme
<Tux-Tn> ça c'est impossible
<Tux-Tn> on est plus au moins dans un canal irc publique
<Tux-Tn> et je suis dans un réseau libre
<mezen> c'est ok
<mezen> ne la ferme pas
<mezen> anime anime
<Tux-Tn> <Tux-Tn> mezen, arrete de me suggérer des trucs c'est chiant à la longue ><
<mezen> et toi arrete de me dire arrete
<Tux-Tn> non j'arreterai pas pour la bonne raison que j'ai le droit de ne pas etre d'accord avec ce que t'as dis
<mezen> putain, on peut jamais construire quelque chose avec des bornés
<Tux-Tn> fermer la bouche des gens n'est pas une solution pour construire quelque chose
<Tux-Tn> tu devrais peut etre t'auto critiquer un peu mezen
<crack3r_> vous etes serieux la?
<Tux-Tn> crack3r_, non je suis entrain de suivre son trip
<mezen> Tux-Tn, t'es mal poli et désagréable, désolé je ne peux pas continuer ce dialogue
<Tux-Tn> biensur l'argument passe partout
<mezen> et je vois pkoi ce lieu est vide, c'est à cause de gens comme toi
<Tux-Tn> ok merci :-)
<mezen> à la moindre critiques, c'est la grande gueule
<Tux-Tn> faudrait déjà critiquer ...
<mezen> t'acceptes pas les critiques, car tu acceptes qu'on te suggère quoi que ce soit.
<mezen> tu acceptes pas*
<Tux-Tn> difficle d'accépter quand tu me suggérer de "la fermer"
<mezen> relis plus haut
<Tux-Tn> donc on a un <mezen> couches toi
<Tux-Tn> <mezen> non occupes toi de tes cailloux
<Tux-Tn> <mezen> oui et la ferme
<Tux-Tn> très suggestif ce que tu dis man !
<mezen> bah voila
<mezen> t'as compris ?
<Tux-Tn> après on vient dire que les gens sont désagréable ...
<mezen> je t'ai suggérer de la fermer, de ne plus m'adresser la parole, et toi tu veux pas
<mezen> monsieur libre
<Tux-Tn> ba quand tu m'adresses la pérole normalement t'attends une réponse
<Tux-Tn> parole *
<Tux-Tn> <mezen> monsieur libre< dafuq ?
<mezen> cette conversation n'a que trop durer
<mezen> Tux-Tn, kabacht ?
<Tux-Tn> euh non
<mezen> tu me prends la tete
<Tux-Tn> si tu veux que je ne t'adresses plus la parole ok je le ferai !
<mezen> \o/
<mezen> c'est tout ce que je veux
<Tux-Tn> pas la peine de te faire un film en ascii art
<mezen> \o/
<mezen> on ne tiens jamais sa parole
<mezen> tient*
 * Tux-Tn se demande si mezen attend une réponse ou essaye de provoquer ou s'ennuye 
<mezen> on ne tiens jamais sa parole (2)
<Tux-Tn> crack3r_, t'as fini les exams ?
<crack3r_> Tux-Tn, oui, controle..
<Tux-Tn> hmm tu devais pas avoir X moyenne pour passer?
<mezen> crack3r_, bon courage
<crack3r_> faut avoir 10, j'ai eu 9
<Tux-Tn> ah pas loin tu vas le faire tkt ;)
<crack3r_> inchallah :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-03
<guest1__> bon soire
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-04
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, bonne chance pour l'examen du philo :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-05
<luna_> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-08
<geos> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-02
<elacheche> Morning
<elacheche> Morning guys!
<elacheche> You're late!
<elacheche> :p
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, Wahid-TN zaritna alf barka..
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, Sbe7 ennour
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
<elacheche> ça va?? wine 7ayik yé rajel?!! o_O
<elacheche> Eni hmd.. mézilt 3ayich, 3andi barcha khidma, kont hyper stresser, samedi dernier 3malt RESET lil compteur mté3 stress.. App is on the prod server, taw next STEP w stress jdid mich yabda :D entre temps hani in7awil inkoun actif hni.. innadham afkari, w en contact avec les gars de la communauté international pour savoir y a quoi de nouveau et avoir des nouvelles idées
<elacheche> Wahid-TN, 3andi barcha mé dhortich..
<elacheche> 3andik*
 * elacheche is lonely here :(
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, Wahid-TN just pour info, on a commencé un nouveau LoCo Team #ubuntu-africa feel free to join :)
<SalahMessaoud> lol
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> rabbi m3ak 5ouya
<SalahMessaoud> ena bidi barcha 5edma
<SalahMessaoud> w formatit el PC
<SalahMessaoud> mal9itech wa9et bech na3mel install xchat
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhh
<elacheche> thx :) bo5li :p
<SalahMessaoud> Oui
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> w zid nal3eb fi Dota 2
<SalahMessaoud> w netfarrej fi des series
<SalahMessaoud> w ne5dem
<elacheche> Good boy :D
<SalahMessaoud> yep
<elacheche> Eni nal3ab fi pokemmo sé3ét w j'essaie de lire quelque livres
<SalahMessaoud> wa9tech el "eres :p
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<elacheche> Et bah y a ça aussi :D x)
<SalahMessaoud> ohhh ya 9array
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<elacheche> Allah ysahal :D hani 9a3id in7adhar w inzahaz x)
<SalahMessaoud> aya ekbes ro7ek 5alli nefr7ou bik :p
<elacheche> hahahah :D inchallah ;à
<elacheche> :)
<SalahMessaoud> rabbi ysahel
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, do you have any idea if there is any FOSS project who have a technical terminology document?
<SalahMessaoud> no
<SalahMessaoud> idea
<elacheche> OK :)
<elacheche> thx
<elacheche> Wahid-TN, o/
<elacheche> Wahid-TN, o/
<elacheche> Wahid-TN, o/
<elacheche> ichihi, Wahid-TN, o/
<ichihi> elacheche, SalamAnis
<ichihi> elacheche, Salam Anis
<elacheche> How are you?
<ichihi> elacheche, Al Hamdu lillah.. It's all good.
<elacheche> Good :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-04
<elacheche> Wahid-TN, o/
<Wahid-TN> elacheche, o/
<elacheche> Dro__, o/
<Dro__> sbeh ennour elacheche
<Dro__> ça va bro?
<elacheche> hmd Dro__ :) You? Wahid-TN wine 7ayik?
<Dro__> hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> Dro___, wanna assist to a membership meeting?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-05
<elacheche> o/
<Helmoony> elacheche, ahlan
<Helmoony> elacheche, heni fi tounis vacances !
<elacheche> Sa7a sa7a :D have fun :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-07
<ubuntiste-msakni> xar, mara7bi :)
<xar> ubuntiste-msakni, w bik akther y3aychek ;)
<xar> ubuntiste-msakni, haw mafamech barcha twensa
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D Le tunisiennes aiment FB plus qu'autre chose :(
<elacheche_anis> looking for help xar ?
<xar> elacheche_anis, lé cv
<elacheche_anis> OK :)
<elacheche_anis> You're using Unity?
 * elacheche_anis GTG.. It's bed time.. GN guys :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-06
<Neo31> hello world!
<MarwenDo> hello Neo31
<Neo31> ca va MarwenDo ?
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah :)  , and you ?
<hid|ninja> salam à les keum
<Nuage> hid|ninja: na3ndinomk
<hid|ninja> Nuage: derche clos
<Nuage> :o
<Neo31> Nuage walla Cloud?
<Neo31> aya romdhankom mabrouk w sa7a chribitekom
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-07
<Dro> hello
<safwan> cc
<safwan> there is anyone here ??
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-08
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom
<hassoon> 3;5~3;5~apetite
<Neo31> hassoon, SIVP = Stage d'Initiation a la Vie Professionelle (7aja ki haka)
<Neo31> ma3neha meli5ir stage yo93od 3am wala 3amine selon niveau mte3 9raytik bac +3 wala +5
<Neo31> ta3tik fih edawla 150 tched biha yedik w ma y5alass 3lik 7ad cnss
<Neo31> kanik 9ari barcha bach tal9a rou7ik 9rib taghla9 el 30 wenti mizilt ma 3andikch cnss
<Neo31> hhh ama bon 150dinar mich 5ayba 5ir men blach
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-09
<privik> Hi.
<privik> أهلا
<hassoon> Neo31: yep
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche_anis , is there a meeting around? how are you?
<hassoon> 'sup
<amtn> firefox 45 me cause un surchauffe du pc... L'avez-vous remarqué?
<amtn> il y a une mise a jour...
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-10
<elacheche_anis> o/
<ichihi> elacheche, Salam Anis
<elacheche> Salam ichihi :)
<elacheche> Happy Ramadhan Imed :D
<ichihi> elacheche, Ramadhan Mubarak.
<ichihi> elacheche, A friend is looking for a good sysadmin for a team lead role in Tunis, do you know anyone?
<elacheche> ichihi: I don't have any name in my head right now.. I'll ping you back if I remember someone..
<asghaier> ahla elacheche
<asghaier> romdhanek mabrouk :)
<SalahMessaoud> asghaier, tfadhel ?
<SalahMessaoud> asghaier, chniya tochreb 5ouya
<asghaier> lol manigh bach nabbar :p
<asghaier> mizilt ma do5tech ltaw enti SalahMessaoud ?
<SalahMessaoud> asghaier, haw sayé
<SalahMessaoud> mrawa7 yezzini
<asghaier> hh ok sa7a chribtik
<asghaier> ahla MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> ahla asghaier
<asghaier> what's up, how r u doing?
<MarwenDo> 7amdoullah , wenti ? asghaier
<asghaier> i'm good hmd :)
<Nuage> 'sup
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-11
<ubuntiste-msakni> o/
<privik> Hi.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-05
<elacheche> Mornign folks
<praisethemoon> good day
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going!
<elacheche> Good! Good !
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o7
<nzoueidi> how are you praisethemoon and elacheche
<praisethemoon> I'm good, i found an interesting language that shares a lot of things with mine
<praisethemoon> https://www.ponylang.org
<u-la-la> [ Pony - Pony ] - https://www.ponylang.org
<elacheche> Cool! :D
<praisethemoon> no ;-; they stole my ideas
<praisethemoon> :'(
<davlefou> Bonjour a vous tous!
<praisethemoon> bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> Cela vous parle ce truc: 52.212.239.19	ec2-52-212-239-19.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com
<praisethemoon> le me no
<praisethemoon> tu utilise AWS?
<davlefou> C'est quoi AWS?
<praisethemoon> Amazon Web Service
<praisethemoon> ça me semble d'adresse d'un serveur Amazon Web Service dans eu west
<praisethemoon> l'adresse*
<praisethemoon> AWS est un service cloud d'amazon
<praisethemoon> Le plus utilisé ..
<davlefou> Non, pas à ma connaissance!
<praisethemoon> http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/internet/amazon-web-services-issue-leaves-part-internet-disarray-n726876
<u-la-la> [ Amazon Web Services Issue Leaves Part of the Internet in Disarray - NBC News ] - http://www.nbcnews.com
<davlefou> Quel outils utilise cela?
<praisethemoon> je connais pas l'infra mais je pense la majorité des solutions propriétaires ..
<davlefou> Je vois pas quel truc chez moi utilise cela! je suis sous Ubuntu!
<davlefou> J'ai bloqué l'ip via iptables!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-07
<elacheche> https://redditblog.com/2017/06/02/the-evolution-of-code-deploys-at-reddit/
<u-la-la> [ The Evolution of Code Deploys at Reddit – Upvoted ] - https://redditblog.com
<elacheche> Yo nzoueidi
<elacheche> Read this
<elacheche> https://redditblog.com/2017/06/02/the-evolution-of-code-deploys-at-reddit/
<u-la-la> [ The Evolution of Code Deploys at Reddit – Upvoted ] - https://redditblog.com
<praisethemoon> good day
<davlefou> Bonjour, connaissez vous Lavarel?
<praisethemoon> bonjour davlefou moi non pas trop
<davlefou> Et virtualbox?
<nzoueidi> elacheche: Nice article and something not surprising from Reddit
<nzoueidi> davlefou: c'est quoi la relation entre Laravel et VBox?
<davlefou> nzoueidi, j'utilise des vbox pour me serveur.
<davlefou> nzoueidi, j'utilise des vbox pour mes serveurs.
<praisethemoon> davlefou, et Lavarel pour tes sites web?
<davlefou> oui, j'ai une demande client en lavarel!
<elacheche> davlefou: kvm sera mieux pour un serveur :/
<elacheche> nzoueidi praisethemoon https://gobolinux.org/at_a_glance.html
<praisethemoon> elacheche, awesome!
<praisethemoon> thanks for sharing
<praisethemoon> will try that in VM first
<elacheche> Check the screenshots too x) they use awesome wm
<davlefou> Erreur syntaxique /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/postgresql.conf:3 : valeur aberrante à la fin du fichier
<davlefou> Qu'en pensez vous?
<elacheche> davlefou: partage postgresql.cong
<elacheche> davlefou: partage postgresql.conf
<davlefou> elacheche, merci!
<davlefou> En faite, je le suis trompé de repertoire et d'exention!
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Tu mets combien de vm par serveur?
<elacheche> Tout dépond du serveur.. Et des VMs.. J'ai pas des VM standard.. Mais au minimum j'ai 5 ou 6..
<davlefou> Pour un serveur 32go avec Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1225 V2 @ 3.20GHz, je pensais en mettre 16.
<davlefou> Les 8 actuel occupe 10go de ram.
<elacheche> ça peut fonctionner..
 * elacheche gtg home.. Chahya tayba..
<praisethemoon> hello
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-08
<elacheche> https://github.com/Lukas-W/font-linux
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - Lukas-W/font-linux: An icon font providing popular linux distro's logos ] - https://github.com
<praisethemoon> good morning
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> good day elacheche
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon :=
<praisethemoon> I see you managed to survive through your coffee thurst pain xD
<elacheche> As far as no one mention "coffee" -_-
<elacheche> Thank you -_-
<elacheche> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeonsi-win-catching&num=1
<u-la-la> [ Radeon's Open-Source Linux GPU Driver Has Nearly Caught Up With Windows' Driver - Phoronix ] - http://www.phoronix.com
<praisethemoon> I don't see any reason why they would not match Windows drivers' performance
<praisethemoon> wait .. unless the original driver is closed source :/
<elacheche> You got it :
<elacheche> :)
<fwhcat> yop
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-09
<praisethemoon> good day folks
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> How is life treating you?
<elacheche> Good.. :)
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou nzoueidi
<praisethemoon> bonjour
<davlefou> Je suis fatigué!
<praisethemoon> davlefou, What's your occupation?
<davlefou> Developpeur!
<fwhcat> yo
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-10
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-05
<elacheche> hid: welcome back! :)
<hid> salut :>
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-07
<Dro> Hello world
<elacheche> Hello Dro
<Dro> ahla bel elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> (:
#ubuntu-tn 2020-06-07
<someperson> so what do you guys do ?
<u-la-la> someperson: Did you mean you folks?
<someperson> i meant what i meant
<someperson> u-la-la i thin you are a stupid thing
<someperson> that reflects low iq
<someperson> @vadmeste , how are you ?
